# Trade shows?



## hollytron (Mar 13, 2008)

Anyone know where I can gain access to a calender of trade shows? Talking about it all really, cosmetics, fashion, etc. Thankies. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm in the SoCal/Hollywood/LA/OC area if that helps narrow it down.


----------



## pixichik77 (Mar 13, 2008)

well there is THE show coming up in June in Pasadena. IMATS


----------



## amoona (Mar 14, 2008)

Oh yea I can't wait for it! I hope my manager gives me the weekend off to head to that.


----------



## MACForME (Mar 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hollytron* 

 
_Anyone know where I can gain access to a calender of trade shows? Talking about it all really, cosmetics, fashion, etc. Thankies. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm in the SoCal/Hollywood/LA/OC area if that helps narrow it down._

 
Thats too bad, because The MakeupShow is in NYC this May.
The MakeUp Show, Makeup artists, beauty and fashion, film and television, theater and FX, students, salon and retail makeup artists


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Mar 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pixichik77* 

 
_well there is THE show coming up in June in Pasadena. IMATS_

 
I can't wait to go. I need to get my ticket soon.


----------



## little_angel (Mar 26, 2008)

i'll be at IMATS! flying all the way from alaska


----------



## boudoirblonde (Mar 26, 2008)

Whats IMATS?


----------



## pixichik77 (Mar 26, 2008)

international makeup artist trade show


----------



## hollytron (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm going to IMATS and I'd love to go to NY, but I'll be in school. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was just wondering if there are other shows.


----------



## boudoirblonde (Mar 27, 2008)

ohh *feels dumb* haha I wonder if we have anything similar in Australia?


----------

